# GA Boy headed to Grand Strand



## TJSingleton (May 21, 2008)

I'm headed up to Murrell's inlet next week (May 24th thru the 31st).

I plan to do some surf fishing and pier fishing. We are even going to rent a skiff for a day and see what we can catch. 

Any tips? Any pier better than the other?


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

I would think it would come down to...How far do you want to travel.... 

Reading the posts here... garden city pier in the south end.....2nd ave pier mid town......cherry grove and apache pier in the north end... 

This is just my two cents on the piers. 

Have a good grand strand weekend!:fishing:


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Take a look at Springmaid pier as well. You can look at the coastal explorer and get an idea of the piers that are near you. It really does amount to how much you want to travel. Good luck and post a report when you return.


----------



## TJSingleton (May 21, 2008)

We are staying at "Horizon East." It's .7 miles from Garden City Pier.  But will travel for better fishing.

My "monster catch" last year up in the flats.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I think the Garden City pier would be just fine. 
For renting a boat, I believe you all will need a saltwater license for that. You don't for headboats and charters, but I'm not sure if the rented boat covers the license need...I would check on that, it's not worth the tickets.


----------



## TJSingleton (May 21, 2008)

I'm renting the skiff from Capt Dicks - $149 with fishing license included for 8 hours. Not a bad deal, especially split 3 ways.

http://www.captdicks.com/boatrentals.htm


----------



## TJSingleton (May 21, 2008)

I WANT TO GO FISHING NOW. I've got the bug, I can't wait until next week.

This will be me. Except the 25 year old version.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Good luck! Bout the best way to pass the time waiting on a fishing trip is to tie a bunch of rigs and check and double check your tackle.


----------



## TJSingleton (May 21, 2008)

Were you looking in my window last night? I was tying up two-hook pompano rigs. 

I'm going to have to buy some tackle up there. I can get it cheaper than going to the local bass pro. I couldn't even find a pole over 7ft or lead over one ounce last night.

I was reading "Perry's Bait and Tackle" off Hwy 17 is a good place to go. Any other suggestions?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Lol. 

Perry's is a good place, I've gotten bait there before but I don't know about the kind of gear they have. 

WalMart will have surf stuff, it's not top notch and it won't last for 5+ years, but it'll get you through a few seasons, especially if you're not fishing saltwater much. Their Ugly Stik combos work good. Check out this thread.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52154

There's the Myrtle Beach Bass Pro up 17 but it's a good ways up the road from Murrell's Inlet. 

Also most piers will have rods and stuff if you're planning on going to one, but I don't know about the quality of them.


----------



## TJSingleton (May 21, 2008)

Especially since I only get to hit the beach once a year. Most the other fishing I do is fresh water. I do go down to Stienhatchee, FL for trout and reds, but the guide supplies the rods there.

So my gear gets 1 week of salt exposure, but I am sure to clean them well after each trip.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

dick's sporting goods also has some decent stuff. good selection of rods, reels. and terminal tackle. Dick's is at Coastal Grand Mall, about fifteen minutes up the road from Murrell's Inlet on the bypass.


----------



## TJSingleton (May 21, 2008)

I'll check it out when I get up there. We have a dicks local, but I'd be worried they wouldn't have any surf gear.

So your in Surfside? That's just up the way from where I will be. Maybe I can buy you a 6-pack and you can show me your tricks.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

sold!


----------



## TJSingleton (May 21, 2008)

Cool then - I will hit you up in a private message and we can work out the details.

Anyone want to go in a boat trip with us? We need a fourth. PM me for details.


----------



## TJSingleton (May 21, 2008)

Ha - Ok, so my two guys backed out on me on the chartered boat trip. I'll looking to put together a group of guys to go. There is a 4 person minimum.

It's 3-15 miles out, trolling for part of the day and bottom fishing for the other. It will be from 6:30 AM to 1 PM. The capt is member villagerecorder (Capt Pete). He has a 24 ft hydra sport and can handle up to 6 people.

outfishin28 told me that he is a real good guy and knows where the fish are. Also, he is giving us a *REALLY *good deal.

Anyone up for a Pier and Surf _cheating _trip and head out to the reefs near Murrell's Inlet.

PM me for details. :fishing:


----------



## TJSingleton (May 21, 2008)

Here and ready to fish. We wet our hooks last night, but the tide was killer. It was pretty late.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

*Try the Veteran's Pier at Captain Dick's*

Hey,

My wife and I will be heading down in a few weeks. Try the Veteran's Pier (free) there at Murrell's Inlet, and be sure to eat at River City!  Last year, got some pretty good puppy drum and a couple of keeper flounders.

The Bass Pro has some pretty good combo deals down there, depending on what you want to spend. 

Have a great trip, man!

Oh yeah, I saw where the state record whiting was caught at the State Park week before last or last week.

Later,
Bubba


----------



## TJSingleton (May 21, 2008)

Went out with villagerecorder (Capt Pete) and had a wonderful time! We caught spanish, blue, weakfish, sea bass and some 4 ft sharks. Pete took real good care of us and I would endorse him to anyone. I'll be giving him a call next year.

I'll be hitting the pier tonight, and the beach tomorrow am - weather permitting.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice!!!!! Those 4' sharks are a blast...should've rigged up a 15/0 with one of those bluefish heads on it and seen what you could pull up from the deep


----------



## BigE (Jun 4, 2008)

I kinda wondering how the surf fishing is doing as I have read it is starting to pickup with the Menhd rolling in. Ill be down in a couple weeks and I am already starting to get that itch. I stay jsut south of the state park in a private house area and have pleanty of time on the beach. Id love some o' that insider info from ya outfishin28, as my old source of fishing knowledge there left when the bait/tackle store near Harley closed.


----------



## TJSingleton (May 21, 2008)

the warmer water should be a positive influence too. Pete said a couple more degrees and the pomps will be showing up more.


----------

